

Researchers find malware targeting Java HTTP servers - jeffreyfox
http://www.itworld.com/security/331495/researchers-find-malware-targeting-java-http-servers

======
okr
researcher find malware targeting any system. you just have to deploy an
executable file, that when being executed acts as a server and the attacker
can control it remotely. it should be mentioned, that it is recommended for
each user account to use strong passwords. ;)

